# Raised Pine Wood Grain



## rantingrich (Sep 19, 2014)

I want to age/distress some pine wood for a few projects.

I want to raise the grain like you would see on some engraved signs.

Not as liberal as that but enough to raise the grain like you might see on some old weathered wood.

Is there any other way to do this other than SANDBLASTING, Which I can not find much information on.

I would like to raise the grain enough for any one to notice. Would like to raise it to where it would be smooth and not require any or much sanding.

If sand blasting is the way, what kind of equipment would I need and what type of "media" would best work for me? Sand Soda Walnut shells Glass beads, steel shot?

I have tried using a metal wire wheel on a drill but it IS NOT SMOOTH at all and leaves unattractive scratches.

Any advice

Rich


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I have had a lot of success with burning pine and similar woods with a propane torch then wire brushing it. The more knots the better is quite unique and attractive. finish with a stain to darken and/or use polyurethane (wipe-on works fine) to seal it. Send me a message if you would like a photo of it or would like to discuss the technique.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

You might try something like these. I've used them before, but not for your exact purpose. The idea is that the wheel removes the softer grain and leaves the harder part.
http://www.amazon.com/Dico-50-4-Flap-Assorted-Brushes/dp/B001F527F0/ref=pd_sim_hi_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=18CJWF6YF87QFVSXN0DD


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Put it outside in the sun and hose it down once
a day. This will, I think, result in a sustained raising
without an ugly chewing away of soft fibers. You
may want to coat the ends of the boards with 
glue to guard against end checking.

Heat lamps or a furnace would also probably work.
I have observed a lot of wood aging in the sun
and this moisture/drying cycle thing is my theory.
I live in a dry climate and if the wood doesn't get
wet it doesn't weather near as much in the sun 
alone.

In any case, you can only "raise" the grain so far. 
Beyond that point you'll have to do something 
to cut back the unraised grain.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I sand blast it.


----------

